# datnoid growth rate



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I bought a small, 2" datnoid- labeled "sumatra datnoid" from king eds, just wonderin how their growth rate and feeding is like?

I have it in a 125g with clown loaches and tiger barbs. The datnoid is the smallest of all fish.

Heres my other question- My fishes get fed twice daily with pellets and occasionally, maybe once or twice a week, I'll toss in some blood worms. 

My datnoid would only eat blood worms as its use to it from eating it at king eds.
How can I train it to accept pellets?

I thought it'd go after the pellets when it sees my other fish going for them, but it hasn't. 
I don't want it to rely solely on blood worms as it may not get enough nutrition and even if the worms have enough nutrition for it, I really don't give blood worms too often.

Anyway I can get the datnoid to eat pellets?

I've read about people starving them, but keep feeding the other fish until the day datnoid tries it, but not sure how effective that is


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

you'd have to stop with the blood worms. Just keep feeding pellets, is he nice and fat?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

He's not anorexic. But I wouldn't call fat.
I'm just scared that he'd starve to death before trying pellets.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

try for a week. He won't die after a week


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm when I got mine from island pets he was super small and wouldn't eat, so I transferred I'm to a 33 gallon with smaller fish and he started to eat in there once he got bigger moved to 130 gallon. Currently he's indoor pond eating hikari food sticks iunno mine grew pretty fast.







That pic old back in February when I moved him out of 130 gallon he's even bigger now haha


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

But my red tail catfish tiger shovel nose hybrid is he fastest growing fish I ever had... And eats the most ahhaha


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

If only I was allowed another tank...
I would love it if he got to palm sized.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha yeah mines pretty big dunno why people say they grow slow &#55357;&#56832; Or maybe mine just a fast grower, what kind of pellets r u trying to feed him


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I feed all my fish this nutrafin and they all love it

Nutrafin® Max Sinking Pellets with Krill and Shrimp Meal Fish Food | Pellets/Crisp | PetSmart


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm not a big fan of nutrafin always been hikari for my guys. My datnoid was on hikari Cichlid gold small pellets and blood worlds frozen from hikari until bigger, now just hikari food sticks and a few hikari massiorve sinking pellets if he catches them before catfish does haha


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Oooh. I feed Hikari massivore sinking pellets as well. But no one eats them.
That's something new I'm introducing. So I toss I 1 or 2 everyday hoping that my clowns will pick at them


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Really my old clown loaches loved them but I had to sell them my red tail shovel nose was getting to big worried it would eat them....


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

For some reason in my tank they only like the nutrafin.
Even NLS Thera +A they don't go for


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Baby dats can be picky if they are newly imported. I grew out a whole bunch a few years back that I got from Pat. Pat gave me a few guppies he bred to get them fattened up first since they were fresh off the plane. After that I fed them PE frozen mysis and tossed in some Hikari carnivores at the same time. Then no more mysis. Worked great. Wife wasn't happy with the stench from the carnivores. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

5 days ago since I've posted this, I've stopped feeding blood worms and I have yet to see my datnoid eat. 
I don't wanna starve the little guy to death. But I don't really feel like giving in and start feeding blood worms... help?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I also have Fish that prefer Frozen over Pellets and Flakes, but I don't break down and feed the Same Routine Frozen every 3 days, If I were You I'd keep to your normal routine still feed the Bloodworms and if the Dat is still Hungry he may eventually go for the Pellets on the other days. I noticed My picky eaters will in time pick at and eat their least favorite food when hungry enough....I wouldn't go past a week, you want your Fish to be Happy.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Try feeding pellets at the same time you put in the blood worms. He might be hungry enough to eat everything and like the pellets. I've had to do that with other picky / finicky fish.


----------

